# Richard Alleine: The new covenant is the covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 1, 2020)

Good news from heaven! the Day-spring from on high hath visited this undone world! After a deluge of sin and misery, behold the bow in the cloud. The Lord God has made and established a new covenant, and this it is that has cast the first beam on the dark state of lost and fallen man, and has brought life and immortality to light. This covenant is the hope of sinners, the riches of saints, the magna charta of the city of God: the forfeited lease of eternity renewed; God’s deed of gift, wherein he has, on fair conditions, granted sinners their lives, and settled upon his saints an everlasting inheritance.

Hear, ye forlorn captives, who have sold yourselves to eternal bondage, spoiled yourselves of all your glory, sealed yourselves up under everlasting misery. You are dead in your sins, guilty before God, under wrath, under a curse, bound over to eternal vengeance. But behold, there is yet hope in Israel concerning this thing; the Lord God has had compassion upon you, has opened a way for you to escape out of all this misery and bondage. ...

For more, see Richard Alleine: The new covenant is the covenant of grace.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Aug 1, 2020)

I don't think I've ever read another book quite like this one. In a category all by itself.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Aug 1, 2020)

I hate to be that guy again, but the photo you used is another case of mistaken identity propagated by the internet. It is actually Edward Winslow. I have searched and searched for a portrait of Richard Alleine with no avail.









An Original Portrait of a Pilgrim: Edward Winslow


An article about searching old newspapers to learn more about the only verified portrait of a Mayflower Pilgrim: Edward Winslow.




blog.genealogybank.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 1, 2020)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> I hate to be that guy again, but the photo you used is another case of mistaken identity propagated by the internet. It is actually Edward Winslow. I have searched and searched for a portrait of Richard Alleine with no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks; I changed it to a book cover. Tracking down portraits can be difficult. I tend to take the ascriptions at face-value unless I can prove they are mistaken, but, every now and then, you find out the wrong name has been put to the wrong face.


----------

